# The Economy and Dog Sales



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Has this economic downturn affected breeder dog sales? If so, to what extent?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I think what is going to effect 'real' working dog breeders is this .. 

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/afp/090123/usa/us_politics_obama_guantanamo_media_reax



> WASHINGTON (AFP) - President Barack Obama "declared an end" to his predecessor's "war on terror"


I can see within a few years or sooner the operations at Lackland and the like starting to be scaled back. That and the rough economy are going to hurt me thinks.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Depends on Obama and the NRA. Sales may go up.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Pet dog market is WAY up in my area. 2 new pet stores are opening. I'm seeing a boom in sales of training and equipment. Other training are expanding facilities they train with.

I don't know what is up with that...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> Pet dog market is WAY up in my area. 2 new pet stores are opening. I'm seeing a boom in sales of training and equipment. Other training are expanding facilities they train with.
> 
> I don't know what is up with that...


The only thing I can think of is people are staying closer to home. Vacation travel is down substantially. Maybe people think now's the time for a dog.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

We are relying on pets and comfort foods to heal our worries. Man a Brownie sounds reeeeeaaly good right now!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I have actually noticed a recent, small spike in both PP and police K-9 interest.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I sold 18 dogs last month. For us that is a pretty busy month. This does not count any regualr Govt. contracts, this was for private and police dog sales only. 
When the economy takes a shitter, crime always goes up, people resort to selling drugs and robbing other people, this often sends dogs sales up a little actually.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Lackland just had 2 articles on the AWMA's newsletter. One was a solicitation to buy proven studs and bitches for breeding....the other had mentions on how they have just built a multi million dollar vet clinic for the breeding program. I think Lackland is looking to make more dogs.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> We are relying on pets and comfort foods to heal our worries. Man a Brownie sounds reeeeeaaly good right now!


I heard somewhere that grocery store canned soup sales spiked much higher than normal during this recession.

There was a article in the local paper about the sales increase taking place with beer, wine and liquor for home consumption.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I need to buy stock in Top Ramen. :lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Now that's good soup.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

There have been reports of departments eliminating their K9 programs. while we aren't cutting ours, there are no new classes for 09. We'll keep what we have with the exception of adding 2 new explosives detectors. That seems to be the biggest area of concern.

DFrost


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

David Frost said:


> There have been reports of departments eliminating their K9 programs. while we aren't cutting ours, there are no new classes for 09. We'll keep what we have with the exception of adding 2 new explosives detectors. That seems to be the biggest area of concern.
> 
> DFrost


About my own department, makes me naively scratch my head and ask: "Buuuuuut, I thought the k9 budget came out of monies seized by the k9 itself. You guys aren't actually using that cash for other stuff are you?????????"


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Steven Lepic said:


> About my own department, makes me naively scratch my head and ask: "Buuuuuut, I thought the k9 budget came out of monies seized by the k9 itself. You guys aren't actually using that cash for other stuff are you?????????"


Sure they are. It's permissible though. Drug funds can be used for any area that supports criminal interdiction, except for salaries. 

DFrost


----------

